# Oriental Trading Launches Custom Apparel Brand With InkSoft Design Studio



## Deborah Sexton

Oriental Trading Company—the nation's largest direct retailer of value-priced party supplies, arts and crafts, toys and novelties—has launched a new brand where customers can easily create custom apparel with the help of InkSoft's Design Studio, a web-to-print software designed specifically for apparel decorators.

Customers already turn to Oriental Trading (orientaltrading.com) for more than 40,000 fun finds, with the addition of CustomFun365 (CustomFun365.com), they can now round out any occasion or event with custom apparel while enjoying one shared cart and convenient checkout across sites. 

From schools and small businesses to family reunions and community fundraising events, CustomFun365 caters to every group or organization. Additionally, with this new site, guests can shop a wide assortment of quality well-known T-shirt brands in a range of styles and colors.

CustomFun365 embedded InkSoft's Design Studio and used its API within the new site's existing systems and platform, making it a one-stop shopping destination that offers customers 2,000 customizable templates, 11,000 clip art images and more than 400 fonts. Customers can plug-and-play to make a look that fits their budget and brings their events to life.

About InkSoft
InkSoft is the sales and production platform used by the most successful print shops and garment decorators in North America. InkSoft customers increase sales through e-commerce solutions that include easy-to-build online stores and an interactive design studio. They also simplify production with automation and organization tools designed specifically for the industry. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048, [email protected] or visit www.InkSoft.com

About CustomFun365
With CustomFun365, it's never been easier to create value-priced custom apparel and merchandise. For every group, we offer a variety of trusted brands, styles and more than 12,000 design ideas and clipart. Our focus is on creating a stress-free shopping experience so customers can focus on what’s really important… their group. Made with ease and within budget, our unique designs strengthen connections and make any moment more special. For more information, call 877-513-0384 or go to CustomFun365.com.


----------

